# Online Formular



## mir12za (24. Mai 2007)

*Hallo Leude...

ich bin in den ersten schritten der Java ich versuche jetzt ein geeignetes programm zu finden mit dem ich ein Formular programieren möchte

1- Welches Programm von Java soll ich benutzen (kenn mich gar nicht aus)

2- Formular zum ausfüllen  ist nicht schwer zum Programieren

Mein wunsch ist es ein Formula zu bauen welches an einen Server angehängt wird und automatisch ID Nummern vergibt, und auf den Server gespeichert wird. Den gespeicherten Formular kann dann der Administrator abrufen und ansehen.

Bitte Helft mir es ist mir Sehr wichtig 

*


----------



## EOB (24. Mai 2007)

kannst du mal genau beschreiben, was du suchst? eine entwicklungsumgebung? da gibt es viele...eclipse oder netbeans zum beispiel. aber was du mit 2. meinst, weiss ich beim besten willen nicht ???:L 

grüße


----------



## mir12za (24. Mai 2007)

also ich habe den Text nochmals gelesen konnte es auch selber nicht wieder verstehen.


Es geht darum ich will eine seite bauen auf die mann sich einlogen kann und dann erscheint ein Formular 

so änlich wie wenn mann sich irgendwo Registriert mit den Eingabe Feldern usw. und es soll eben in Java programiert werden weil es mit Oracle Datenbanken verbunden werden soll (jetzt aber nicht wichtig) 

mit welchem Programm kann ich so ein Formular erstellen auf welches mann über das www aufgreifen kann und dann dieses ausfüllen und abschicken.


am ende wird es gespeichert und nur vom administrator exportiert....

Schwer zu erklären aber ich hoffe du kannst es jetzt besser verstehen.

MfG


----------



## EOB (24. Mai 2007)

hi, klar kann ich . also wie gesagt, ein programm, welches dir das genau so erstellt gibt es nicht. wohl aber ein programm, mit dem du das selber coden kannst. dazu mal diese links:

- netbeans
- eclipse

sowas nennt sich IDE und damit schreibst du deinen code. was du allerdings zusammenklickern kannst ist die seite selbst, also das aussehen. die funktionalität musst du aber dann selber programmieren. wenn du was mit login machen willst, empfiehlt sich die nutzung einer datenbank, wie eben zb oracle. nutzername und passwort auslesen, mit db vergleichen, wenns passt, zur eigentlichen seite, wenn nicht, forward auf die gleiche seite. dabei am besten auch hidden params setzen, damit man die loginseite nicht umgehen kann. 

tja, dann musst du das hochladen auf deinen java fähigen server und los gehts. natürlich kannst du vorher lokal testen...dazu sei dir mal der tomcat in a box von micromata ans herz gelegt. kannst aber auch den reinen tomcat installieren. auf jeden fall gehts ncht ohne.

hhhmmm....noch fragen?

grüße

PS. nur weils mit oracle verbunden werden soll, muss aber nicht zwingend java sein!


----------



## Jockel (24. Mai 2007)

EOB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kannst aber auch den reinen tomcat installieren. auf jeden fall gehts ncht ohne.


Tomcat ist nicht der Stein der Weisen. Es geht auch ohne Tomcat.


----------



## EOB (24. Mai 2007)

ok, ohne tomcat, aber nicht ohne container...sicher kann man auch resin oder sonstwas nutzen! sorry, wenn ich mich da etwas falsch ausgedrückt habe!

grüße


----------



## mir12za (24. Mai 2007)

danke für die Hilfe.


seid spizze

grüsse .... :lol:  :applaus:


----------



## EOB (24. Mai 2007)

klappts denn jetzt?

grüße


----------

